# Beginners guide to DiY poodle trimming?



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

My mom has a miniature poodle. She recently moved and can't find a groomer she likes in the area. Any tips or good websites for home grooming poodles?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

A book by Shirley Kalstone "poodle clipping and grooming" is a good start and she can search youtube for Sue Zecco for demos.


----------

